# Bay Bee



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone had the opportunity to fish the Bay Bee out of Ocean City?
My wife and I are gonna hit up the Bay Bee this Saturday (8/4/07, morning trip).

A few questions...
I've got spinning outfits, ok to use or rent the boat rods? ($5)
What lures? I'm assuming flounder rigs as this is what they catch the most of.
Squid tipped with fishbites?

Any other information is appreciated   

Thanks,
campNfish:fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yes.*

I think last month, Fishbait, FingersAndClaws, and I went to BB. Yes, a spinner should do. If you have a 6'6'', that should be the perfect length. As far as lures, you can look up on what HengThomas use. I also saw someone use a teaser tied onto a 3-way swivel. I don't know about using fishbites. The boat provided dead silversides and forgot the name of the other bait fish (also dead ones). But, if you can buy some live minnows, I'm sure you'll do quite well.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Capt. Bob is a funny cat. When the 3 of us went out, I was doin' it from watching what TH was doin' (a Gulp + strip bait) on a tandem rig. Well, I pull out my rig and bait up and catch a couple. Fishbait is destroying em' using a plain Khale hook with bait on a carolina rig. Capt. Bob says "He's catching fish because he doesn't have all that shit on his hook".  I bout pissed myself and tried not to laugh . . . but he'll move when they don't bite. Have fun . . . and for 28 bucks for 4 hours, cheaper than a movie.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a lot of fun. 
Cant wait! I know my wife is itchin' to go too!!!
I may have to tie up a few simple flounder rigs.

On a side note, are there many snags out there in the bay? I know fishing along side the bay there are a million snags, I'm hoping that isn't the case.

Thanks again for the input guys!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

bryanorosz said:


> On a side note, are there many snags out there in the bay? I know fishing along side the bay there are a million snags, I'm hoping that isn't the case.


Watch out for the propeller and the guy on the other side of the boat.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm not sure which part of the OC bay you'll be fishing. But, speaking for myself, I've fished OC inlet, Oceanic Pier, RT 50 bridge, 2&4 ths bulkhead, and Stinky beach, and yes, I've lost quite a lot of rigs/lures. Of the ones I've listed, I guess the least snag spot is RT 50 bridge facing the bay. But, do bring extra rigs/lures with you though.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bryanorosz said:


> Sounds like it could be a lot of fun.
> Cant wait! I know my wife is itchin' to go too!!!
> I may have to tie up a few simple flounder rigs.
> 
> ...


I think flounder like a clean sandy bottom. I used one rig the entire day and didn't feel too many snags. But to put it in perspective with what TF just said, I was using my tog rod with 65lb test, so it's pretty unlikely for me to lose a rig anyway. Had a 2 oz sinker and a 2/0 khale hook on an 18" fluoro leader with one red bead. Hook the minnow right through the eyes and a strip of squid right through the end. 

Also, it's a mad dash to get the front of Capt. Bob's boat. Get there early and try to get to the very tip. That way it won't matter which direction he drifts, you will always be on the right side and you can fan out your casts to some degree. If I remember correctly too, you don't need to bring a cooler on the boat. There won't really be any room for it anyway. I think everyone just uses the community cooler.


----------

